# Do PDFs go into Amplexus?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Just that, do PDFs go into Amplexus?
Or does male fertilize AFTER eggs are laid?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Just that, do PDFs go into Amplexus?


Nope.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

OK thats what I thought but only from what was implied. Thanks.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Not traditional thoracic (I believe that's the term) amplexus, but some do a "vent-to-vent" type of amplexus. It's nothing like the traditional form and I think is only grouped as amplexus because the end result is the same.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Some species of Dendrobatidae engage in cephalic amplexus 

Ed


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

flyangler18 said:


> > Just that, do PDFs go into Amplexus?
> 
> 
> Nope.


Wrong... Tricolors do and others do have some type of amplexus, but it is more the exception that the rule. Very few do...


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Ed said:


> Some species of Dendrobatidae engage in cephalic amplexus
> 
> Ed


Oh yea? I don't suppose you know what species do that?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Tricolors do and others do have some type of amplexus, but it is more the exception that the rule. Very few do...


I guess I should have clarified that statement with 'very few'. Thanks for pointing out the errors of my ways, Stace.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

> Oh yea? I don't suppose you know what species do that?


Using the old taxonomy, it would be the Phyllobates, Epipedobates (to be honest, I'm not sure if all of them display this behavior) and Minyobates (Myers actually used cephalic amplexus as a character to help define the genus Minyobates)

I guess using the new genera it would be Phyllobates, Ameerega (I'm not sure if all of them do) and all of the Minyobates types that were moved to Ranitomeya. And of course the sole survivor in the genus Minyobates.

Of course we shouldn't forget all of the Colostethus that do this as well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

MonarchzMan said:


> Ed said:
> 
> 
> > Some species of Dendrobatidae engage in cephalic amplexus
> ...


I am going to list a couple of species and a few references... I leave the further discovery of knowledge to you.. 

According to Biology of Amphibians (Duellman and Trueb), 
Phyllobates aurotaenia, Phyllobates terribilis, Coleostethus inguinalis... 

Dendrobates andinus is another species... see http://digitallibrary.amnh.org/dspace/handle/2246/5183 

If you look in the paper that redoes the nomenclature of frogs (Grant, et al), this is well discussed.... 

Ed


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

oops, sorry Ed. I kind of ruined the assignment. lol


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Manuran said:


> oops, sorry Ed. I kind of ruined the assignment. lol


Not really..... 

Ed


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Interesting! Didn't realize that it was so wide spread. When I learned it, I was told it was really rare. Well, I guess relative to all anurans, it is :lol:


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

watch tricolors.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Rain_Frog said:


> watch tricolors.


Your right about that.


Thanks. But most don't?


----------

